# ePSXe Vs FPse: Which do you like better?



## InsanityOnABun

​
*ePSXe VS FPse*

ePSXe150.00%FPse150.00%


----------



## InsanityOnABun

And why do you prefer the one you do?


----------



## yarly

a better question is, what are those?


----------



## R3D X

I use FPSE, it emulates very well. It is also more recent so I like it alot.


----------



## Barf

Never tried fpse, epsxe works pretty damn well, except with metal gear solid.

This topic should probably be in "Off topic" btw


----------



## JBirdVegas

yarly said:


> a better question is, what are those?


oh good I thought it was just me 

But really wtf y'all talking about?


----------



## quickdraw86

They're Sony PlayStation one emulator apps for android. I have an extensive physical collection of PSX games, i obtained roms of them and FPse runs most titles I care to play quite well...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.emulator.fpse


----------

